# Old Guy In Texas



## banpaeng (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello I am old but hoping to learn a bit about Charcoal Vs Pellet  smoking and grilling.


----------



## BlueCord Smoke (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome, from El Paso!!


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome to the club! Lots of things to learn around here!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 22, 2020)

Charcoal beats pellet. Nuff said. LOL. Welcome to the site glad to have ya join the fun. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2020)

Old is relative. If you can get off your calloused backside to flip a rack of ribs. You qualify! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Old is relative. *If you can get off your calloused backside to flip a rack of ribs.* You qualify! Welcome aboard!




As long as there's no time limit on that event you mentioned.

Bear


----------



## kruizer (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 22, 2020)

I have used charcoal with wood for most my life.  I am a old guy myself.  Recently bought a pellet.  They are extremely easy to use but the smoke can be fairly milder.  I have kind of got used to it trying to look at the smoke as more of a seasoning.  The pellet does produce the best smoke rings for me.  I just bought a Guru controller for my old charcoal smoker and firing it up this weekend.  Want to see now how pellet compares to charcoal.  I think I know the answer.


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> As long as there's no time limit on that event you mentioned.
> 
> Bear


Now thats funny!  Welcome from SC


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome youngster, from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## SmokinGame (Sep 23, 2020)

From Indiana, Welcome!

I am slowly working on the "old" status, but still not there. So far my mind is winning versus the body ... so far!!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 23, 2020)

Greeting from Mississippi. It's all about pacing yourself.  
Jim


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!
Happy to have you join in.
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome from Pa.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 23, 2020)

welcome from Iowa! Glad to have ya join 

Ryan


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 23, 2020)

Many of us are old.  Means we are experienced in life.  Welcome from California.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2020)

Welcome...One thing we got is PLENTY of us OLD GUYS! You're among your own. 
And, if one of these guys can't answer your questions, they will refer you to or contact someone who can help!...JJ


----------



## banpaeng (Sep 25, 2020)

Would like to say thanks for the welcome.  I am leaning hard to the Recteq 340  Any reasons I should go with the Masterbuilt Gravity 560


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 25, 2020)

*Just $.02 from a Old Guy that looked at both. The Rec Tec has been around a couple of years and is virtually bug and mod free.  Control boards, fans and assorted parts die and have to be replaced, but they seem trouble free overall.
While I like the MB Gavity, as it gets hotter over a wider surface for searing lots of Steaks or Burgers at one time.  From looking at reviews on YouTube, it seems there are a half dozen or so, mods that people are doing to get it right. I no longer have the physical ability to be messing with modifications. I need Good to Go out of the box. Personally, it is my plan and if you are leaning toward the MB may agree,  I'm holding out until Spring to see if a Gen 2.0 comes out that is less needy...JJ *


----------



## banpaeng (Sep 25, 2020)

I appreciate your .02.  Thanks


----------

